# A time for healing



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It's been just over a month after my divorce. It was my 2nd marriage and lasted only 3 years, after dating for 3 years. He relapsed on meth a few times and the end was quite dramatic and cruel. It's nothing that I expected from the good man that I dated. Drugs do that.

My first marriage was 25 years and quite good overall...except the last year. We are still close and have 2 adult children together. 

I am focusing on myself, at this point. I consider myself a good judge of character; stable; and over all balance person. This last marriage through me off. It's like a switch went off...4 months into our marriage. I feel very betrayed (relapse; uncovered lies; escort; etc) I have never had a relationship with a person that had an addiction history. Lesson learned.

I am getting out and enjoying friends; family; and church. I was shaken up when the rug pulled out from under me...in November 2015. It was like a band aid ripped off. Painful but probably necessary as I was struggling my whole marriage and he was "happy." 

No dating for now. I have worked really hard and was determined to not let my heart be hardened. It's not. I don't like to carry negative emotions, for long, as it does the person holding them...more pain.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Well...it's been a month and I predicted that he would "touch base." I was a pretty great wife, not perfect, but overall a "catch." I am sure he's dating and figuring it out like we all do. 

Someone, on my other thread, said "he gets in the way of himself." That phrase has stuck with me. He knows what he needs to do and the right thing to do....it just is very difficult for someone emotionally immature as he is....

He texted me, last night, "Been thinking of you today. I hope you are well." 5 months after his cruel behaviors on vacation and subsequent separation after returning....he is beginning to simmer down emotionally. Up to this point, he hasn't considered my feelings or well being. He was to "angry" or "sad" etc. It was about him.

Funny thing, last nights text didn't emotionally take me back. I recognize his "fishing." I am detached and healing is taking shape.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

More texts from the new ex-husband .....

"I don't want you to take this the wrong way, but I miss you."

My reply "I know you do."

His "really"

My replay "makes sense to me"


LOL.....sometimes, I crack me up!


----------

